# RIP 08 Green anaconda



## matt748 (Aug 10, 2008)

I lost my little Green Anaconda today!!!
No idea why he died but i am truely gutted.
REST IN PEACE Little Fella.


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear that! How long had you had him for?


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear that mate. RIP lil dude.


----------



## matt748 (Aug 10, 2008)

steveyruss said:


> Sorry to hear that! How long had you had him for?


 Had him 3 months and he was doing great. Shed and dead within a week.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------

